
First Real Web-Based Word Processor (why another word processor?) - bootload
http://blog.virtub.com/?p=6
======
bootload
The title is from a talk by Rick Treitman according to O'Reilly (
<http://tinyurl.com/3xopcz> ) & the gushing reviews (no demos) flow. But I'll
reserve opinion until it's in the field.

------
budu3
The screen shots of buzzword look good. I'd love to see it in action.

